# Microsoft basic display adapter driver/no driver installed/n



## Ruben77 (Mar 11, 2018)

So I have a dell desktop and it says drivers not installed. So I have a Radeon x1300 graphics card but no video controller driver and no pci serial port driver. Along with being unable to update display adapter


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your Dell appears to be several years old.

What's the model name and model number on it?

What's the "service tag" number and express service code" number on it?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ruben77 (Mar 11, 2018)

SERvice tag : 45zkfq1
Express service code: 9069200281


----------



## Ruben77 (Mar 11, 2018)

It is 2011.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

flavallee is not on the forum right now. I'm sure he will get back to you.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

*< content removed by moderator as unnecessary >*


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

@Paul23 enough is enough!
you have previously been warned about posting without reading the topic properly
If a post is in W10 forum, it is automatically assumed that it relates to W10. In the same way as a post in W7 or W8 is assumed to relate to W7 or W8


----------



## Ruben77 (Mar 11, 2018)

64-bit operating system, x64based processor.


----------



## Ruben77 (Mar 11, 2018)

My window specs are Edition Windows 10 Home
Version 1709
Os build 16299.248


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

@Ruben77 unfortunately your graphics card will not work under W10 properly
there are no full feature graphics drivers available for that graphics card and very likely for the other pieces of hardware you are having trouble with
https://community.amd.com/docs/DOC-1313

Windows 10 will only install a Microsoft basic graphics driver so you can see the screen in a low resolution and basic colour

You have an optiplex 780 and there are no drivers for any OS after W7

I will leave with Flavalee when he comes back on , but I personally think it was a mistake for you to upgrade to W10. I really don't know how you managed to upgrade, because the pre-install checks should have alerted you to incompatible hardware and warned that it wouldn't work properly.

My advice would be to restore back to W7 ( reinstall W7 form the recovery disc or section) . But I will let you discuss that with Flavalee who can advise you the best way to do that.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Service tag : 45zkfq1
> Express service code: 9069200281


According to those numbers, you have THIS *Dell OptiPlex 780*.










According to its configuration section, it came with Windows 7 Pro 32-bit, but has been upgraded to Windows 10 Home 32-bit or 64-bit.
Its smaller "Desktop" case has a 255W power supply.

I've owned several Dell OptiPlex 780's with the larger "minitower" case and 305W power supply and faster 3.33 GHz processor and 8 GB of RAM.
Windows 10 installed and worked fine in it, but it required installing a low-power graphic card that supports Windows 10.
I'm partial to NVIDIA and don't use ATI/AMD graphic cards.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Ruben77
Try this method - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PmqPkiGo-aKeYrFMTt-tFsItwsv5hWk9Ntkc9oDGdMI/edit.
I use this driver with ATI Radeon X1050 for Windows 10 Pro (version 32 bit).


----------



## Ruben77 (Mar 11, 2018)

I did something right. I reinstalled windows 10 on a flash drive and reinstalled it. After that I had a video controller driver. It went from Microsoft basic display adapter to intel® Q45/Q53 Express chipset. The only thing now is a driver for my pci serial port


----------



## Ruben77 (Mar 11, 2018)

123Zbyniek thanks for the step by step. Ima try that whenever my computer is done running a full diagnostic.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

@Ruben77 
I used this method of installing graphics card drivers on three old computers that have a Gigabyte P31-DS3L motherboard with Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 / E4600 processors with Radeon X300 / X550 / X1050 or Radeon X1600 / X1650 or Radeon HD3650 graphics cards when upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10. Users were surprised that their old hardware works with Windows 10 (of course with restrictions for some applications). Computers are still working. On different forums you can find information that in the absence of drivers for Windows 10 on manufacturers' websites you can use drivers for Windows 7, 8, 8.1. I always start by reading the ID of the given equipment and then analyze whether the driver contains information about this equipment.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Ruben77 said:


> 123Zbyniek thanks for the step by step. Ima try that whenever my computer is done running a full diagnostic.


You have a Dell machine, so finding drivers for it is easy. Go to www.dell.com, choose Support, and then Drivers and Downloads. Let it "detect" your PC (you will be prompted to download the SupportAssist is provides. Do so.) Let it detect your drivers (it will give you the option of which OS and which bit type in a drop down menu). This may take a couple minutes. This will allow you to find and download all the Dell drivers you need, in one easy to use (and free) place.

When in doubt, the manufacturer's site is the best place to find your drivers.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

@Lanctus


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

That would be a good indicator that your machine was not meant for Windows 10. Is the Service Tag correct?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Just because the maker of a PC doesn't provide Windows 10 drivers does not mean the driver isn't available elsewhere. Quite often other manufacturers do have a Windows 10 driver for a particular piece of hardware that will work perfectly on the original PC. The hard part is finding that driver.

Often searching for the PCI_VEN ... ID shown in the hardware's Device Manager > Properties > Details > Hardware Ids entry will find a suitable driver.
To check the driver will work you can look for a matching PCI_VEN ... ID in the driver's .INF file.


----------

